# Does My Green Terror Have HITH??(Hole In The Head) Please Help



## Efren.C (Jun 25, 2010)

Please help let me know thank you

Currently In a 55 Gallon Uniquarium 
Alone Because He Killed His Tank Buddie An Albino Oscar :sad:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a side on pic. Look for pitting along the lateral line.


----------



## Efren.C (Jun 25, 2010)

there is a side pic i do not see anything on both of his sides
also do u see that red light bubbler or thats what i call it any body know what that is???
Thanks


----------

